# Super Slow Cranks



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What cranks have the best action at very slow retrieves? 
Some cranks excell at substantial speeds, but lose their apeal when cranked slowly.
Have you noticed ?
What gives you that seductive wobble........when...............retrieved...................slowly. Thanks, --Tim..................................................................................................................................................


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I forget if this is right but I think I remember that wiggle warts or sub warts work good slow. I barely ever toss cranks though, starting to more this year.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

wiggle warts and they make a suspending crank baits to i have a few strike kings that work great at slow speed and you have to take in the water temp,to that has efect on your baits markfish


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like a u-20 coachdog flatfish.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tim,
I really like the Berkley Frenzy Flicker at slow speeds, along with the jointed Rapala, and the LC stuff!
Good Fishing! Brent


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

wiggle warts have so much wiggle action that you can really slow roll them and still have alot of action. What i do is cast them out and reel them down pretty fast to get them to there max depth, then just slow roll them with occasional pauses. I also like to weigh down the wiggle warts with suspend strips/dots so they suspend longer and not float up as fast on pauses.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Rapala XRaps are great for slow cranking. They suspend when stopped so you can twitch it a few times to give it a little motion and then let it sit suspended or slowly reel it to get a bit tighter wobble.

Scott


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ones with a square bill..manns - 1


----------

